# Chicken or Beef?



## Njrg (Apr 22, 2010)

The oldest and most basic of all meat-related questions, "*Chicken* or *Beef*?"

The Battle of Meats are *Over*!

Round 1 Winner: Chicken; 51-36

Currently awaiting mods to move this topic to Edge of Forum, otherwise my name will quickly fill up the poll section.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2010)

Uh, neither? I'm a vegetarian. Never had any of them before.


----------



## prowler (Apr 22, 2010)

Chicken.
Young sir, I don't eat beef.


----------



## Hardkaare (Apr 22, 2010)

I prefer beef, more meatish.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 22, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Uh, neither? I'm a vegetarian. Never had any of them before.


Then which would you rather have as a pet?


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beef.
You can't beat a top sirloin steak or a delicious rack of baby back ribs. Throw your chicken fingers and chicken breasts at that!


----------



## Nikolay (Apr 22, 2010)

Chicken. I also prefer the chicken cubes over the beef cubes when I'm making my soup/ramen.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 22, 2010)

tough choice but i'll go with beef..


----------



## Guzzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Beef.
> You can't beat a top sirloin steak or a delicious rack of baby back ribs. Throw your chicken fingers and chicken breasts at that!



baby back ribs are pork.

I'm really torn at this question. I REALLY love steak but I also really love chicken wings.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm actually split between the two.

Chicken is nearly half the cost in Texas. Its also much healthier and better for your heart. It will also marinate better, cut better, and season so nicely.

But I can't resist a bleeding Rib-eye or Prime Rib. Not to mention Hickory smoked brisket and ribs are to die for. It isn't an easy decision in my opinion.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> baby back ribs are pork.


There are both pork ribs and beef ribs.
And I agree, buffalo wings are dericious.


----------



## logical thinker (Apr 22, 2010)

Animals are our friends, do not eat them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would have neither as a pet.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 22, 2010)

BEEF!!


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 22, 2010)

CHICKEN!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2010)

If it is dead you will usually catch me eating it provided you can be filled up easily enough by it (picking is fine as long as something comes of it).

Chicken is easier to cook well but for me well made beef is better. Neither are anywhere close to being my favourite though.

Also oldest implies an either/or type question- there are many other meats historically and presently just as common if not more so (purely for domestication: http://archaeology.about.com/od/dterms/a/domestication.htm - wild hunting extends this back further).


----------



## madtamski (Apr 22, 2010)

Chicken, but I do also enjoy the occasional 100% Beef Burger


----------



## anaxs (Apr 22, 2010)

i would go with beef but i love chicken too


----------



## Monkee3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beef, I even drink it. Mmm Bovril


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beef is good! Especially in steak.
Chicken is also good (particularly fried) but I prefer beef.


----------



## iFish (Apr 23, 2010)

Animals are friends, Not food!!!!

but i like a good chicken burger


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2010)

The cat boy likes chicken


----------



## Njrg (Apr 23, 2010)

Cats like fish...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2010)

Chicken. It's great.


----------



## iFish (Apr 23, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Cats like fish...


GTFO!!!! i LOVE fish!!! and come back to our pm


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 23, 2010)

At home I usually eat beef since most of my moms home made food has beef in it.  But she sometimes makes Chicken Wings and when we don't have any more beef at home she puts chicken instead.  In McDonalds I only eat Chicken stuff and fries.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

KFC CHICKEN! Yum! Fry that chicken!


----------



## Njrg (Apr 23, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Animals are friends, Not food!!!!
> 
> but i like a good chicken burger


You're right... And I wouldn't eat my friend.

However the chicken I do eat, I have never know, or loved, and is usually butchered, plucked, chopped, packaged and froze many, many miles away from me.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Cats like fish...


I am a gay cat boy


----------



## Njrg (Apr 23, 2010)

Gay cats obviously love beef ;o
Pun intended.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Gay cats obviously love beef ;o
> Pun intended.


And lots of it


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 23, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that got to do with any thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

Chicken of course


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 23, 2010)

i like lemon chicken, hellah good but for like fast food id choose beef


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 23, 2010)

Chickennnn...I like my beef too but I'm a poo-say and get tired eating too much of it...
Like just seeing all this mention of steaks and ribs and pure beef burgers is giving me a belly ache.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticon...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has everything to do with it


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

could i have both as a choice?

Chicken CUTLET !!

vs cheese burger


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Chicken>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Beef


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Pork.....


----------



## Raika (Apr 23, 2010)

Chicken.
Especially the ones that go "Quack".
lolatstupidpun


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 23, 2010)

Beef. With lots of salt.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 23, 2010)

Chicken.  
I have a hard time chewing beef.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 23, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Beef. With lots of salt.


Oh you...


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 23, 2010)

Both!
I eat more chicken than beef though.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 23, 2010)

ORIGINAL RECIPE KFC CHICKEN FTW!


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 23, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> ORIGINAL RECIPE KFC CHICKEN FTW!


Last time I had that it was so freaking salty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Extra crunchy anyone? Yes I like hearing me bite into it and a loudish crunch comes out.


----------



## Elritha (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken here. Easier to cook and healthier to eat.

I'm not particularly fond of beef.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Beef. 
It tastes great and makes you a fucking man. Plus it stays with you for a few years to make sure you ain't no bitch. FUCK YO' COLON!


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 24, 2010)

Beef
Beef
Beef

KFC is lame


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 24, 2010)

This fox voted for chicken; the delicious idiot bird. 

(really glad you didn't include pork, because that'd be a toss-up)


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 24, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Chicken here. Easier to cook and healthier to eat.


depends on how you cook it

grilled / broiled chicken is fine
fried is not (even though it is the most delicious variety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuckabuncha healthy cooking/living.

Deep-fry that bird!


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 24, 2010)

I picked chicken cause I prefer white meat


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 24, 2010)

Beef is a man's meet! haha

I kid the females..

but seriously..BEEF IT UP!


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 24, 2010)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> Beef is a man's meet! haha
> 
> I kid the females..
> 
> but seriously..BEEF IT UP!



My partner would agree, he always moans at me to pick up steaks when I got shopping, but I get chicken.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 25, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fried is healthy when you use Peanut, canola, or olive oil.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 25, 2010)

It depends on how you cook it. Chicken is really easy to screw up and make too dry, plus it's harder to get a lot of flavor into chicken dishes, but assuming you have a decent cook I'd say they're even.

edit: And when I said, 'you have a decent cook', I meant that you had someone on hand (like a friend or chef at a restaurant, or even yourself of course) who can cook stuff without screwing it up, not like everyone has a private cook at home.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 25, 2010)

I will eat every meat in the world


----------



## Porobu (Apr 25, 2010)

Chicken


----------



## Njrg (Apr 27, 2010)

Justu 30 more votesu to go.


----------



## Hiz_95 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well it's against my religion to eat beef, so I picked chicken.


----------



## GentleFist (Apr 27, 2010)

beef is the best thing ever


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 27, 2010)

Unless the beef is a top quality steak, I'll go with chicken. Haven't really eaten beef that much since that mad cow disease crap anyway


----------



## Fat D (Apr 27, 2010)

My favorite is pork, but beef and poultry are nice, too. Though I hardly have exposure to beef, so I will say poultry.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 27, 2010)

Chicken Breasts are low in fat. If you compare lean ground turkey with lean ground beef, guess what? Both have the same amount of fat and calories, obviously. But the ground beef has almost twice as much iron, zinc, and vitamin B12 as the ground turkey.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Chicken.
> Young sir, I don't eat beef.


This.

Chicken and occasionally a sausage are the only kinds of meat I eat. I just don't like the other stuff.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 28, 2010)

I likes chicken.

Especially the ones made in my country.

I don't even eat Beef.I am an Chicketarian.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 28, 2010)

I like both but never underestimate the deliciousness of the pig.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

Poll Over, Winner Chicken, details on page 1. If I could move this thread to Edge of Forum to avoid appearance of spamming, I would.


----------

